# Ce matin j'ai planté 2 arbres....



## r e m y (18 Novembre 2009)

Ce matin, gros cas de conscience...

Il y a quelques semaines je m'étais décidé à opter pour la dématérialisation de nombreux documents que je recevais auparavant par courrier:
- facture EDF
- facture GDF SUEZ
- facture Lyonnaise des Eaux
- facture France Telecom
- relevés bancaires
- déclaration de revenus,
- versements et reçus fiscaux des dons aux Restos du coeur, Sidaction, etc...
-....
La liste est très longue!

Je m'étais dit que tout ce papier en moins c'était forcément bon pour la planète!

Et puis en discutant avec mon facteur, j'ai réalisé que j'avais tout simplement condamné son emploi, tout ces documents représentant aujourd'hui au moins 80% du courrier restant à distribuer.

Donc ce matin j'ai fait machine arrière et redemandé à recevoir à  nouveau ces documents sous forme PAPIER, dans ma boite aux lettres physique (du moins pour les services proposant cette possibilité de faire machine arrière...)

et pour la Planète, je vais planter 2 arbres
- le premier pour compenser la déforestation nécessaire à la production du papier consommé (j'ai fait l'impasse dans mon calcul sur le fait que je trie mes déchets et que ce papier va être en grande partie recyclé)
- le deuxième pour absorber le CO2 émis par les papeteries lors de la fabrication, et les voitures jaunes de la Poste pour acheminer le courrier jusqu'au centre de tri (j'ai fait l'impasse sur le CO2 rejeté par mon facteur sur son vélo... désolé)

Maintenant je suis serein
J'ai sauvé la Planète sans devoir pour autant tuer mon facteur! 

Je vous invite à faire de même!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Novembre 2009)

Et puis surtout tu as oublié de préciser qu'avec tout ce papier, tu peux facilement recycler tes factures en PQ ou mouchoir et ainsi sauver la planète. Par contre tu risque fort de tuer des ouvriers de chez Lotus ou Moltonel.   

Je ne suis pas sûr qu'ils soient si nombreux que tu le penses les gens (et non les entreprises) qui sont passés au tout numérique concernant leur factures etc. A mon avis les facteurs sont loin d'être mort.


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Et puis en discutant avec mon facteur, j'ai réalisé que j'avais tout simplement condamné son emploi, tout ces documents représentant aujourd'hui au moins 80% du courrier restant à distribuer.



Je fais pareil : je laisse tourner le moteur de ma voiture en permanence et je n'achèterais jamais de voiture hybride ou électrique, pour sauver l'emploi de mon pompiste et de tous les travailleurs qui gagnent leur vie dans la recherche et l'exploitation pétrolière. 

Plus sérieusement : si la distribution de courrier "simple" est en baisse (- 1.2 %),  la diminution de l'activité économique doit avoir aussi une part non négligeable sur ce repli. Tu n'as donc pas à te torturer concernant ta responsabilité dans le fait que ton facteur erre en guenilles avec un sac vide.  

Par contre, pour 2008, si le courrier "simple" est en légère baisse, l'express fait un bond de + 7.7 % et les colis bondissent eux aussi à + 6.1%. Pour aider ton facteur, tu peux donc chronoposter à mort et commander pleins de trucs sur le net, qu'il te livrera !

(Source)


----------



## nellie (18 Novembre 2009)

D'ici deux ou trois posts on devrait voir apparaître le fameux adage, déjà si souvent entendu, selon lequel il ne faut pas fermer les usines d'armement, car ce serait condamner leurs salariés au chômage!

On vit dans un société schizophrène, moi j'vous l'dis, msieurs dames!


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Pour aider ton facteur, tu peux donc chronoposter à mort et commander pleins de trucs sur le net, qu'il te livrera !



Oui mais dans ce cas, tu tues le magasin de proximité ! Tout cela est cornélien et terriblement culpabilisant.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Novembre 2009)

Sauf si tu vas chez ton boutiquier du coin et lui passe commande en précisant qu'il t'envoie le tout en recommandé. Le mieux étant de lui téléphoner ou lui envoyer une lettre pour la commande


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2009)

nellie a dit:


> D'ici deux ou trois posts on devrait voir apparaître le fameux adage, déjà si souvent entendu, selon lequel il ne faut pas fermer les usines d'armement, car ce serait condamner leurs salariés au chômage!



Je ne pense pas que ce soit à l'ordre du jour, mais oui ! Il faut même permettre aux gens d'acheter en toute liberté des armes diverses et énormes pour relancer la Manufacture d'Armes de Saint-Etienne ! Perso je verrais bien un Panzer dans mon jardin (j'ai toujours peu un faible pour la mécanique allemande), avec des nains de jardin équipés de la tête aux pieds. La classe ultime... Tous les 31 décembre je canoniserai 12 coups pour fêter la nouvelle année avec reconstitution de la bataille du Dniepr autour de mon bac à poissons rouges (nains bleus d'un côté, verts de gris de l'autre).

Mais bon, je rêve. Dans cette société ultra sécuritaire, il n'y a plus moyen de s'amuser sainement.


----------



## r e m y (18 Novembre 2009)

Je vais aller méditer tout cela en regardant pousser mes arbres...


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Oui mais dans ce cas, tu tues le magasin de proximité ! Tout cela est cornélien et terriblement culpabilisant.





			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5288516 a dit:
			
		

> Sauf si tu vas chez ton boutiquier du coin et lui passe commande en précisant qu'il t'envoie le tout en recommandé. Le mieux étant de lui téléphoner ou lui envoyer une lettre pour la commande



Surtout pas le téléphone malheureux !


----------



## Bassman (18 Novembre 2009)

Quelle consommation pour les différents ordinateurs ( serveurs et client) qui auront permis la génération, l'acheminement et la lecture de la-dite facture électronique ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Surtout pas le téléphone malheureux !



 Tu plaisantes ! Saint Orange pardonnez-lui


----------



## Joachim du Balay (18 Novembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Ce matin, gros cas de conscience...
> 
> Il y a quelques semaines je m'étais décidé à opter pour la dématérialisation de nombreux documents que je recevais auparavant par courrier:
> - facture EDF
> ...



l'ennui, c'est que ça implique le retrait automatique sur le compte bancaire...

et ça, ce n'est pas vraiment engageant, ça peut (assez souvent, en plus) réserver des surprises... de taille !...:rateau:


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Je vais aller méditer tout cela en regardant pousser mes arbres...



Qui doivent, comme tous les arbres, recracher en fourbes du CO2. A ta place, je couperais illico cette saloperie pour la remplacer avantageusement par une belle dalle de béton. En plus, c'est nickel pour y installer un groupe électrogène, ces appareils fonctionnant mieux sur une surface plane.

Et tu auras la médaille Leroy-Merlin du consommateur responsable. Va en paix.
Quand je pense à toutes les erreurs que tu allais faire si tu n'avais pas été inscrit sur macg...


----------



## Bassman (18 Novembre 2009)

Je préconise la dalle en goudron. Contrairement au béton, elle procure une odeur inimitable qui évitera de trop sentir la nature une fois dehors.

En plus l'été c'est sympa, c'est chaud, ca colle à la peau.


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Novembre 2009)

Moi je suis un gros con : j'ai opté pour les factures sur internet et quand je les reçois je les imprime et je les classe dans des classeurs cartonnés.


----------



## Bassman (18 Novembre 2009)

Je fais quasiment pareil, mais je ne les imprimes que pour les consulter une fois. Je les jette de suite après. J'en imprime une nouvelle copie en cas de besoin ultérieur.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Novembre 2009)

Vous n'êtes que de gros pollueurs de mer.. Je trouve honteux qu'on vous laisse tenir de tels propos. Le numérique permet de sauver des arbres. C'est pourquoi je n'imprime pas mes factures numériques. Par contre je les sauvegarde chacune sur leur propre disque dur qui leur est dédié. Bon ça prend un peu de place et m'oblige à faire une extension 150 m2 de mon hangar dans la campagne vezouliène. Ca coûte cher l'écologie mais je le fais pour les générations futures, j'ai une conscience contrairement à d'autres


----------



## Craquounette (18 Novembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Perso je verrais bien un Panzer dans mon jardin (j'ai toujours peu un faible pour la mécanique allemande), avec des nains de jardin équipés de la tête aux pieds. La classe ultime...


 
C'est dommage, tu aurais voulu rejouer Marignan, une simple lettre et je t'aurais fourni les nains de jardin. J'ai tout ça en stock, tu penses! Une si belle branlée!!
Tu m'aurais passé la commande par écrit plutôt. Le facteur (mon père donc) aurait été content. Je t'aurais envoyé ça à dos de mulet (paysannerie de proximité) jusqu'à la frontière et ensuite, Chronopost (les collègues frouzes de mon père m'auraient remerciée) aurait fait des mircacles.
Malheureusement, je doute pour toi que Panzer ait participé à cette si mémorable épopée de 1515... Et vu ton amour pour les mécaniques au doux cliquetis, je peux garder mes nains dans mon jardin!



Amok a dit:


> Mais bon, je rêve. Dans cette société ultra sécuritaire, il n'y a plus moyen de s'amuser sainement.


 
Ultra-sécuritaire... et surtout ultra paranoïa enfin... ce n'est que mon avis....


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2009)

Moi pour être sûr, les factures, je les reçois par courrier ET électroniquement.
Bien évidemment, je les imprime.
Ensuite je met de l'essence dessus et je les brûle.
Parfois même en tournant autour du feu avec mon Scenic Diesel, ce qui n'est pas toujours simple au 6ème sans ascenseur.
Après, je jette un ou deux litres de mercure dans la Seine, parce que depuis qu'on a retrouvé des saumons dedans, je trouve inadmissible qu'on laisse entrer des animaux sauvages dans la capitale.
Le soir, je pousse mon chauffage à 27° pour être bien.
Parfois j'ouvre les fenêtres quand j'ai un peu chaud.

En fait j'avoue tout, je suis payé par les agriculteurs du Groenland qui attendent que le Groenland redevienne le vert pays qu'on a connu il y a si longtemps pour y planter des céréales transgéniques et y faire paître des veaux aux hormones.

Et puis, en y réfléchissant bien, avec le réchauffement de la planète, on va en faire des économies de chauffage finalement. Faut voir le côté positif des choses.


----------



## r e m y (18 Novembre 2009)

Regardez-moi s'il est pas mimi mon premier arbre!





Mais purée... qu'est-ce que ça pousse lentement!
Je le regarde depuis ce matin, il a pas bougé d'un millimètre...

On dirait Windows en train de démarrer (voire pire... de s'éteindre!)

Bon allez, j'y retourne... j'ai encore son confrère à installer sur mon balcon.





Et demain je vous montrerai le facteur que j'ai sauvé d'une mort certaine!


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2009)

Ca doit pas être pratique d'avoir un arbre dans les mains.
A part aux toilettes ou tu peux utiliser les feuilles...

En plus t'as des toutes petites mains :mouais:


----------



## LeProf (18 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca doit pas être pratique d'avoir un arbre dans les mains.
> A part aux toilettes ou tu peux utiliser les feuilles...
> 
> En plus t'as des toutes petites mains :mouais:



et puis je te dis pas la taille des feuilles, c'est juste juste pour la grosse commission !


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Regardez-moi s'il est pas mimi mon premier arbre!
> 
> Mais purée... qu'est-ce que ça pousse lentement!
> Je le regarde depuis ce matin, il a pas bougé d'un millimètre...



Parce qu'en plus de pousser lentement il ne bouge pas non plus ? Franchement, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de ces trucs. A part pour lever la patte dessus, éventuellement.
Perso, je trouverais les arbres intéressants lorsqu'ils seront mobiles, donc sur deux jambes, et obéissants : on pourra leur donner l'ordre de se déplacer pour que l'ombre soit idéalement placée a toute heure de la journée. C'est à dire, of course, sur la bouteille de rosé et le bac à glaçons.


----------



## gKatarn (18 Novembre 2009)

J'ai demandé aussi la facture électronique pour certaines prestations... S.R m'envoie un mail pour me dire que ma facture électronique est disponible sur leur site et que ma facture papier va arriver prochainement 

Est-ce normal docteur ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Perso, je trouverais les arbres intéressants lorsqu'ils seront mobiles, donc sur deux jambes, et obéissants : on pourra leur donner l'ordre de se déplacer pour que l'ombre soit idéalement placée a toute heure de la journée. C'est à dire, of course, sur la bouteille de rosé et le bac à glaçons.




Une sorte de buisson portatif.


----------



## gKatarn (18 Novembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Perso, je trouverais les arbres intéressants lorsqu'ils seront mobiles, donc sur deux jambes, et obéissants : on pourra leur donner l'ordre de se déplacer pour que l'ombre soit idéalement placée a toute heure de la journée. C'est à dire, of course, sur la bouteille de rosé et le bac à glaçons.



Oui, c'est plus facile de demander à l'arbre de se déplacer que de bouger avec son déambulateur  :love:


----------



## r e m y (18 Novembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> .... on pourra leur donner l'ordre de se déplacer pour que l'ombre soit idéalement placée a toute heure de la journée. C'est à dire, of course, sur la bouteille de rosé et le bac à glaçons.



Ben justement, l'intérêt de mon projet, que dis-je mon projet... mon grand dessein! c'est que pour ce qui est de faire de l'ombre sur le rosé et les glaçons, j'ai mon facteur justement!

et quand tu sauras que mon facteur est une factrice..... :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> A part pour lever la patte dessus, éventuellement.



Vu la taille actuelle des arbres sus-cités, même toi tu dois pouvoir...


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, c'est plus facile de demander à l'arbre de se déplacer que de bouger avec son déambulateur  :love:



C'qu'il ne faut pas lire !!!!! 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Vu la taille actuelle des arbres sus-cités, même toi tu dois pouvoir...



Là il n'est même pas nécessaire de lever la patte : il suffit de se positionner au dessus et d'appliquer la technique dite 'du Canadair'. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2009)

Ce matin, j'ai coulé un bronze. Curieusement, la sidérurgie va toujours aussi mal.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2009)

Quand on sait que les derniers puits d'extractions servent de musée maintenant...


----------



## r e m y (18 Novembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce matin, j'ai coulé un bronze. Curieusement, la sidérurgie va toujours aussi mal.



garde-le moi, je vais avoir besoin d'engrais bio pour mes arbres.

Un envoi en colissimo recommandé devrait ravir ma factrice!


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce matin, j'ai coulé un bronze. Curieusement, la sidérurgie va toujours aussi mal.





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quand on sait que les derniers puits d'extractions servent de musée maintenant...



  

Un musée, n'exagérons pas : dans ce cas, disons plutôt le garage d'un collectionneur !


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2009)

D'aucuns disent qu'en y collant l'oreille on entend la mer.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> D'aucuns disent qu'en y collant l'oreille on entend la mer.


Tandis que le proximité de Fab (j'ai testé) n'est pas sans rappeler le ravissant glouglou d'un robinet d'eau chaude.

P.S. : Pascal, profites Pour une fois ce n'est pas toi qu'on envoie au musée.


----------



## boodou (18 Novembre 2009)

Je viens de lire cette discussion 






Je l'ai immédiatement imprimée 
Comme toutes les discussions auxquelles je suis abonné ; archivage de rigueur.


----------



## r e m y (18 Novembre 2009)

Fais-en des copies et envoie les à tous tes amis par la Poste.

Mais n'oublie pas de planter des arbres!
Dans 20 ans, la profession des nouveaux bucherons te remerciera!


----------



## boodou (18 Novembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Fais-en des copies et envoie les à tous tes amis par la Poste.
> 
> Mais n'oublie pas de planter des arbres!
> Dans 20 ans, la profession des nouveaux bucherons te remerciera!





Je plante des arbres fruitiers à la campagne ; au moins ils sont rentables, il y a le bénéfice direct des fruits


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tandis que le proximité de Fab (j'ai testé) n'est pas sans rappeler le ravissant glouglou d'un robinet d'eau chaude.



Tiens tiens...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tandis que le proximité de Fab (j'ai testé) n'est pas sans rappeler le ravissant glouglou d'un robinet d'eau chaude.



C'est bien la dernière fois que je te croise dans les vestiaires d'une salle de sport


----------



## Grug (18 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est bien la dernière fois que je te croise dans les vestiaires d'une salle de sport


On saura tout&#8230; 
et qui a fait l'arbre ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2009)

C'est celui qui dit qui y est.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> et qui a fait l'arbre ?


Tout ce que je peux dire, c'est qu'il a rudement bien été planté.


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2009)

Bien bien... Je crois que de nombreux sites vont relayer l'info... Qui vous savez fait son coming out... Internet va bruisser !


----------



## Bassman (18 Novembre 2009)

Tu parles quand même pas du tronc que j'ai planté chez les helvetes ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Bien bien... Je crois que de nombreux sites vont relayer l'info... Qui vous savez fait son coming out... Internet va bruisser !


Internet bruit à mort, tel un arbrisseau fraîchement mis en terre. On en parle déjà beaucoup ici.


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2009)

Méfies toi : tu vas te retrouver vite fait en couverture de Gala avec photos floues, au grain exagéré. "Fab : son nouvel amour".
"_Une passion commune des arbres est à l'origine d'une nouvelle stupéfiante : F.R. ne se cache même plus. En direct d'O., notre correspondant spécial vous livre tous les détails de cet incroyable évènement (photo en vignette de la désormais célèbre salle de sport, place de la pharmacie, O.). Pour en savoir plus, lire notre article complet pages 8, 9, 10, 11 et 12_"

Un témoin raconte : "_moi même je n'y croyais pas. Pour tout vous dire, excusez l'expression mais ca m'a même troué le cul. Quand je pense que ma femme a un poster de lui dans le boudoir..._".


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2009)

Autant dire que c'est l'arbre qui cache la forêt.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Quand je pense que ma femme a un poster de lui dans le boudoir...


J'ai même connu une malheureuse qui avait placé dans une alcôve une sorte d'autel : la photo de notre Fab y était encadrée d'une guirlande électrique dont les ampoules clignotantes viraient du vert au mauve. On aurait dit un modo qui aurait avalé benjamin.

Mais tout ceci nous éloigne de notre passionnant sujet. Frênes et ormeaux nous attendent.


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'ai même connu une malheureuse qui avait placé dans une alcôve une sorte d'autel : la photo de notre Fab y était encadrée d'une guirlande électrique dont les ampoules clignotantes viraient du vert au mauve. On aurait dit un modo qui aurait avalé benjamin.
> 
> Mais tout ceci nous éloigne de notre passionnant sujet. Frênes et ormeaux nous attendent.






Et nous ne parlons pas ici du Chêne : charte oblige !


----------



## macinside (18 Novembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Et nous ne parlons pas ici du Chêne : charte oblige !



tête de Gland * 

*avec un G majuscule


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2009)

Tout va bien : Mackie est encore sur le coup ! Dormez, braves gens...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h00 ----------




Bassman a dit:


> Tu parles quand même pas du tronc que j'ai planté chez les helvetes ?



Il faut avouer qu'après ce navrant moment cinématographique, je crains fort que la réputation du bar ne soit plus à faire.
Même notre hélvète, mascotte des modérateurs, est passé(e) de "l'autre côté". Et, semble t-il, avec joie.

La voir ensuite tourner sa raclette d'un air las, comme si elle revenait de l'usine, m'a plongé dans une profonde mélancolie : il n'y a rien de plus triste que le sexe triste... :rateau:


----------



## boodou (18 Novembre 2009)

Reste le bois bandé


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2009)

Ah ben voila. Je pars trois jours et déjà les rumeurs infondées courent... :mouais:
Je comprends pourquoi Voici se vend autant... :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (23 Novembre 2009)

Infondées peut-être, mais en tous cas pas sans fondement


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ...
> Je comprends pourquoi Voici se vend autant... :rateau:



et moi je comprends pourquoi "Voici ce vent d'autan"...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> et moi je comprends pourquoi "Voici ce vent d'autan"...



ou " Vois s'il se vent autant"


----------



## Bassman (23 Novembre 2009)

P77, arrêtes de jouer avec les comptes des copinous


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2009)

et dans "copinou", il y a ?


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je comprends pourquoi _Voici_ se vend autant... :rateau:



Oué, la rédaction de _Voici_ devrait planter des arbres


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah ben voila. Je pars trois jours et déjà les rumeurs infondées courent... :mouais:
> Je comprends pourquoi Voici se vend autant... :rateau:


Te voici de nouveau célèbre ! Tu pourrais au moins me remercier de t'avoir sorti du trou.


----------



## tirhum (23 Novembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Te voici de nouveau célèbre ! Tu pourrais au moins me remercier de t'avoir sorti du trou.


Si c'est pour gaspiller du papier...


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Novembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Perso je verrais bien un Panzer dans mon jardin (j'ai toujours peu un faible pour la mécanique allemande)



Fais un moule de la Maïté d'Orthez 



Amok a dit:


> avec des nains de jardin équipés de la tête aux pieds.



Fais plusieurs moules de la Maïté d'Orthez... les trolls des cavernes ça impressionne plus que les nains 



Amok a dit:


> Tous les 31 décembre je canoniserai 12 coups pour fêter la nouvelle année avec reconstitution de la bataille du Dniepr autour de mon bac à poissons rouges (nains bleus d'un côté, verts de gris de l'autre



Avec un Moule en bronze ou en fer de la Maïté d'Orthez, gueule largement ouverte, tu auras un superbe Obusier


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Novembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Te voici de nouveau célèbre ! Tu pourrais au moins me remercier de t'avoir sorti du trou.



Suis-je le seul à voir un double sens dans cette phrase ? :mouais:


----------



## r e m y (24 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Suis-je le seul à voir un double sens dans cette phrase ? :mouais:



Je pense que Tirhum avait "senti" ce double sens.... vu sa réplique!


----------

